# Camskill Tyres



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2018)

One for the petrolheads.  If you're looking for new tyres give this lot a try.  I'd been considering running bot the cars on all weather tyres, couldn't get any locally, ordered from Camskill in Cumbria about 12.30pm yesterday, they've just been delivered this morning to Epsom.  Good anytime, fantastic in these conditions and a very good price.  I've no connection to them other than being a very satisfied customer. :thup:


----------



## drdel (Mar 1, 2018)

Yup I've used them and got a 'mobile' fitter to come to office and fit and balance the tyres. Minimum hassle and cheaper - no-brainer, win-win!


----------



## Dibby (Mar 1, 2018)

As opposed to my experience with kwikFit yesterday. I had a tyre bought and fitted from them July last year. As the roads around here are not great, and it was only Â£8.50, I took out their tyre care insurance, which means free repair or replacement for the next 12 months. 

This week, the Mrs got a low-pressure warning when driving home one evening, I went out to help, and noticed the tyre had a big gouge in the sidewall. After sorting out the spare, I booked an appointment at kwik Fit and explained about the care package, all was fine.

The Mrs took the car in yesterday, and the guy fought tooth and nail to avoid replacing. First, he said the damage was repairable. My Mrs was unsure so messaged me, and I pointed her to Kwik Fits own website, which quotes both the relevant British Standard and Kwik Fits own policy (https://www.kwik-fit.com/tyres/information/tyre-repair ). On seeing this, he said that's only for punctures, so doesn't apply, as the gouge couldn't have caused the pressure loss. After some back and forth with Mr Mrs pointing out the tyre was losing pressure and this was the damage, he finally relented and replaced the tyre.

I am particularly angry about the above, because sidewall damage is dangerous and could cause a blowout, yet he was so reluctant to replace the tyre, someone not as persistent may have been fobbed off, and been put at risk.

I know it's my own fault for going to kwikFit, but I only got the original tyre there as they were the only place open on a Sunday with stock, when I urgently needed a tyre after running over a nail and I only went back as the replacement would be free under the insurance.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2018)

Dibby said:



			As opposed to my experience with kwikFit yesterday. I had a tyre bought and fitted from them July last year. As the roads around here are not great, and it was only Â£8.50, I took out their tyre care insurance, which means free repair or replacement for the next 12 months. 

This week, the Mrs got a low-pressure warning when driving home one evening, I went out to help, and noticed the tyre had a big gouge in the sidewall. After sorting out the spare, I booked an appointment at kwik Fit and explained about the care package, all was fine.

The Mrs took the car in yesterday, and the guy fought tooth and nail to avoid replacing. First, he said the damage was repairable. My Mrs was unsure so messaged me, and I pointed her to Kwik Fits own website, which quotes both the relevant British Standard and Kwik Fits own policy (https://www.kwik-fit.com/tyres/information/tyre-repair ). On seeing this, he said that's only for punctures, so doesn't apply, as the gouge couldn't have caused the pressure loss. After some back and forth with Mr Mrs pointing out the tyre was losing pressure and this was the damage, he finally relented and replaced the tyre.

I am particularly angry about the above, because sidewall damage is dangerous and could cause a blowout, yet he was so reluctant to replace the tyre, someone not as persistent may have been fobbed off, and been put at risk.

I know it's my own fault for going to kwikFit, but I only got the original tyre there as they were the only place open on a Sunday with stock, when I urgently needed a tyre after running over a nail and I only went back as the replacement would be free under the insurance.
		
Click to expand...

as always kwik - fit are nothing short of con men... always have been


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 1, 2018)

I used Tyre Shopper last week, similar online, delivered to the fitting station I wanted and had them both fitted within 45 minutes. Easy as that!


----------



## JT77 (Mar 1, 2018)

U cant fix a damaged sidewall, it compromises the integrity of the tyre! and as stated can lead to a blow out! not good at all. 
I use Michelin Cross climates, its a relatively new tyre from Michelin for all year round, I used to get summer and winter tyres until these came out.  I have been very pleased with the performance from them so far, we have had some pretty dicey road conditions over the last few months and they have performed well, no dip in MPG either which can occur when using winter tyres due to the softer compounds.  
All weather tyres imo should be a serious consideration for all folks as conditions here vary quite a lot, tyre safety should also be promoted far more as they are your only contact with the road when driving so really need to be looked after more. 
Glad you got sorted with some good shoes BIM!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2018)

JT77 said:



			U cant fix a damaged sidewall, it compromises the integrity of the tyre! and as stated can lead to a blow out! not good at all. 
I use* Michelin Cross climates*, its a relatively new tyre from Michelin for all year round, I used to get summer and winter tyres until these came out.  I have been very pleased with the performance from them so far, we have had some pretty dicey road conditions over the last few months and they have performed well, no dip in MPG either which can occur when using winter tyres due to the softer compounds.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, phoned one local tyre place yesterday & they were most scathing about Crossclimates, reckoned Goodyear 4Seasons were the ones to have.  I've opted for Vredestein Quatrac 5's.



JT77 said:



*All weather tyres imo should be a serious consideration for all folks* as conditions here vary quite a lot, tyre safety should also be promoted far more as they are your only contact with the road when driving so really need to be looked after more. 
Glad you got sorted with some good shoes BIM!
		
Click to expand...

Personally think they should be the default tyre choice with the variable conditions in this country; if not default then you should have the option to spec them as a no cost option if buying new.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 1, 2018)

Our work vehicles are all weather tyres and they're dreadful in the snow, or maybe it's just Peugeots that are dreadful in the snow!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Our work vehicles are all weather tyres and they're dreadful in the snow, or maybe it's just Peugeots that are dreadful in the snow!
		
Click to expand...

Or their drivers; there seem to be plenty about that don't have an idea in the snow.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 1, 2018)

Camskill are great, have used them numerous times in the past for various silly off-road/4x4 hobbies.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2018)

Camskill are solid as are Oponeo, and Mytyres. I'm currently on Avon Winter tyres from Mytyres. Very pleased too. 

All weather tyres are a half way house that won't quite be enough for this weeks weather but will be sound most of the year.


----------



## Piece (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes Iâ€™ve used Camskill a lot of times and they are excellent and usually the cheapest. Had a tiny problem with my last order in that they delivered my tyres to a local garage and not to my house as asked but not too bothered as their price was around 40 notes a corner cheaper than next best.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 1, 2018)

I had Michelin Cross Climate's via Black Circles fitted last year and I'm more than impressed.  They come into their own at temps below about 8*C .  Very good grip when you need it and quiet.  Goodyears and Vredestein may be better (I couldn't possibly comment as I haven't used them) in which case they would be very good.

I had to go out yesterday and today so, as traffic was light, ventured on to some packed snow side roads to see how good the tyres were.  Up hill, down hill, no probs at all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Camskill are solid as are Oponeo, and Mytyres. I'm currently on Avon Winter tyres from Mytyres. Very pleased too. 

All weather tyres are a half way house that *won't quite be enough for this weeks weather *but will be sound most of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to Auto Bild Allrad tests;

https://www.tyremen.co.uk/blog/another-win-vredestein-quatrac-5-all-season-tyres

Excellent on snow, good grip on dry and wet surfaces and an extremely low rolling resistance.â€™ With a score of 3000 N (Newton) for traction on snow, â€˜the tyre performs almost as well as fully fledged winter tyresâ€™.

More than good enough for this week's weather and a vast improvement on the summer tyres that they replaced.



Leftie said:



			I had Michelin Cross Climate's via Black Circles fitted last year and I'm more than impressed.  They come into their own at temps below about 8*C .  Very good grip when you need it and quiet.  Goodyears and Vredestein may be better (I couldn't possibly comment as I haven't used them) in which case they would be very good.

I had to go out yesterday and today so, as traffic was light, ventured on to some packed snow side roads to see how good the tyres were.  Up hill, down hill, no probs at all.
		
Click to expand...

Should it interest you Roger;

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/access...re-test-20172018-top-all-weather-tyres-tested


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2018)

BiM, it did say 'almost'. That was pretty much what I said. 

The UK rarely gets proper snow, 2010 was the last time it was like this. All weather tyres would have been perfect during those years, great in slush and wet weather. Not quite as good in bad snow as genuine cold weather tyres. Still hopefully good enough for those who have them though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2018)

Isn't buying tyres, based on reviews, a bit like buying a driver that send a ball 300+ yards down the fairway [according to reviews]...

The tyres are only as good/bad as the person at the wheel..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Isn't buying tyres, based on reviews, a bit like buying a driver that send a ball 300+ yards down the fairway [according to reviews]...

The tyres are only as good/bad as the person at the wheel..
		
Click to expand...

Not entirely. A better driver who anticipates etc on dodgy tyres will be better than a reckless driver with good tyres. However same driver, same car, different tyres = different results.

Chinese ditch finders or decent make, no discussion.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			BiM, it did say 'almost'. That was pretty much what I said. 

*The UK rarely gets proper snow,* 2010 was the last time it was like this. All weather tyres would have been perfect during those years, great in slush and wet weather. Not quite as good in bad snow as genuine cold weather tyres. Still hopefully good enough for those who have them though.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from some areas of Scotland which was still part of the UK last time I checked


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Apart from some areas of Scotland which was still part of the UK last time I checked   

Click to expand...

Has Doon hacked your account? Pedants corner &#128513;

In the NE there are parts that get snow every year, same for Cumbria, North Yorkshire, I suspect North Wales and yes, bits of Scotland. However the bulk of the country with the bulk of the population have not seen heavy snow for a number of years. There are always exceptions.


----------



## HughJars (Mar 2, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Apart from some areas of Scotland which was still part of the UK last time I checked   

Click to expand...

...including some areas of Scotland, unless you're taking your car over mountain tops.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not entirely. A better driver who anticipates etc on dodgy tyres will be better than a reckless driver with good tyres. However same driver, same car, different tyres = different results.

Chinese ditch finders or decent make, no discussion.
		
Click to expand...

The Chinese tyres on the market are improving greatly in comparison to where they were a few years ago.  Chem Chinaâ€™s acquisition of Pirelli will Massively help their r&d, and the influx into the markets is huge. The capacity for tyre production in China is more than enough to fulfil the annual tyre usage worldwide for truck tyres, and car tyres arenâ€™t far behind. 
Working in quality assurance for Michelin I have seen a lot of tyres, ours and other manufacturers, there is a huge disparity between some, however, the majority of people just want black and round and on the road and donâ€™t care about much more than price. longevity and reliability usually cost a bit more and it isnâ€™t always top of peopleâ€™s list. When u see land sail at 50 quid a corner and michelin at 80 quid itâ€™s hard sometimes for people to justify the difference. 
Having sen the difference I would always pay more, but our tyre education is lacking, most people I met on tyre safety days donâ€™t even know what psi they should be running on let alone check it every now and again. 
All weathers tyres are now on the increase in availability and thatâ€™s the plan moving forward so hopefully more people start using them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Isn't buying tyres, based on reviews, a bit like buying a driver that send a ball 300+ yards down the fairway [according to reviews]...

The tyres are only as good/bad as the person at the wheel..
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't would be my answer.  They are measured tests, they describe the tests prior to the write ups on each tyre and they give a % score showing how close each tyre is to the the winner in each individual test.  If it was just an opinion without any scientific back up you'd have a point, but given the way these are undertaken I don't think you do have. 

If you don't believe in these, what's your alternative method for making a choice?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has Doon hacked your account? Pedants corner &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

It's not being pedantic at all, there are large areas of Scotland that get snow pretty much every year affecting lots of people.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 2, 2018)

Having for a very long time been a nay sayer to winter tryes, I have changed my tune and fully agree that they are excellent in anything under 8 *c. My VW Transporter currently has a 2 winters old pair  winter tyres on the front, and a new pair of all seasons on the back. The almost worn out front winter tyres haven't missed a step in the snow our latest foul weather, likewise the new all seasons.

As far as tyres go, price is never the chooser for me. In a car that has 4 sections of rubber 4 inches or so wide in conmtact with the road quality is all that matters, and for me that generally means something like Continentals. Michelins are too hard a tyre, and too soft a tyre wall for my liking.
I dont want the tyres to last forever, just to provide excellent grip in all conditions (as near as can be anyway)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2018)

JT77 said:



*The Chinese tyres on the market are improving greatly in comparison to where they were a few years ago*.  Chem Chinaâ€™s acquisition of Pirelli will Massively help their r&d, and the influx into the markets is huge. The capacity for tyre production in China is more than enough to fulfil the annual tyre usage worldwide for truck tyres, and car tyres arenâ€™t far behind. 
Working in quality assurance for Michelin I have seen a lot of tyres, ours and other manufacturers, there is a huge disparity between some, however, the majority of people just want black and round and on the road and donâ€™t care about much more than price. longevity and reliability usually cost a bit more and it isnâ€™t always top of peopleâ€™s list. When u see land sail at 50 quid a corner and michelin at 80 quid itâ€™s hard sometimes for people to justify the difference. 
Having sen the difference I would always pay more, but our tyre education is lacking, most people I met on tyre safety days donâ€™t even know what psi they should be running on let alone check it every now and again.
		
Click to expand...

This year's Auto Express winter tyre test had the Hankook in 2nd, nearly beating the Continental.  Korean rather than Chinese but sort of supports your point.



JT77 said:



			All weathers tyres are now on the increase in availability and thatâ€™s the plan moving forward so hopefully more people start using them.
		
Click to expand...

Trying our best for you in this house :thup:, they're just.. not... Michelin....    Seriously, I think they should be the default supplied tyre, or at least a no cost option on new cars.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 2, 2018)

&#129315;&#129315;
Totally agree BIM they should be offered as a free option, the price differential in manufacturing is minimal. So there is reall no excuse. 
There was a test carried out a few months back on standard tyres and land sail came in the top 5, beating some top names, they have moved on a good bit from the thin trash they used to be, however, they are certainly not of the same quality as the likes of michelin, and looking at the testing we do, against the quality checks I have seen others do, they still have a way to go to catch up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			This year's Auto Express winter tyre test had the Hankook in 2nd, nearly beating the Continental.  Korean rather than Chinese but sort of supports your point.



Trying our best for you in this house :thup:, they're just.. not... Michelin....    Seriously, I think they should be the default supplied tyre, or at least a no cost option on new cars.
		
Click to expand...

The quality of South Korean products over Chinese ones is vast. I'd happily buy a South Korean tyre companies tyres, although so far I haven't.

Totally agree about your last comments. It's a box I would have ticked if the option was available.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 2, 2018)

Just had some new tyres put on Â£120 for the pair fitted and balanced etc.

Been perfect in the snow! Seen other cars sliding around as I follow sure footed and confident. Iâ€™m guessibg itâ€™s just the fact they are new, the last ones were almost on the legal limit.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2018)

The wife has been quoted Â£140 each for four 235/50r 18 Continentals fitted. 
She only does 5k/6k  a year in her Audi Q3 quattro ,  her maximum motorway speed is around 65 ish but never drives over 70 mph, almost her age :smirk:  . 
So is it really worth her while paying for top notch tyres.
BTW , I've got her well insured .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2018)

Interested to hear jt77 thoughts on the mid range tyres. There are many companies, particularly European, now owned by the big boys who are less fashionable but reading about their history should be more than good enough for most of us. Barum are a Czech company now owned by Continental, sounds a bit like Skoda and VW. Plenty of others if you do your homework.

I tend to go for tyres in that territory when replacing mine as I'm not driving a high end car and I don't drive on the edge.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			No it isn't would be my answer.  They are measured tests, they describe the tests prior to the write ups on each tyre and they give a % score showing how close each tyre is to the the winner in each individual test.  If it was just an opinion without any scientific back up you'd have a point, but given the way these are undertaken I don't think you do have. 

If you don't believe in these, what's your alternative method for making a choice?
		
Click to expand...


Since being in a position to afford to do so I stick with the tyres the vehicle was designed around... Which, living/driving mainly in outer suburbia has served its purpose... Should my driving habits/needs change I might consult a 'local' independent tyre supplier for advice as to the alternatives...

I am a bit of a pedant with maintaining correct tyre pressures and do have the alignment checked fairly regularly... Which can make a huge difference to a vehicles 'handling'...

The move to wider/lower profile tyres isn't always great for present road conditions...


----------



## JT77 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lots of the big manufacturers make less known tyres, michelin for example make tigar, a good quality tyre. 
Bf Goodrich are also made by michelin in the same factories, slightly different products but the same rigid quality checks, I would hope all the other manufacturers offer up the same.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Since being in a position to afford to do so I stick with the tyres the vehicle was designed around... Which, living/driving mainly in outer suburbia has served its purpose... Should my driving habits/needs change I might consult a 'local' independent tyre supplier for advice as to the alternatives...

I am a bit of a pedant with maintaining correct tyre pressures and do have the alignment checked fairly regularly... Which can make a huge difference to a vehicles 'handling'...

The move to wider/lower profile tyres isn't always great for present road conditions...
		
Click to expand...

The tyres the vehicles are "designed around" are summer tyres.  Summer tyres work best above 7 degrees, which makes them less than ideal for up to half the year in the UK; that strikes me as a fairly major design flaw, which a change of tyre can go some way to rectifying, albeit with some degree of compromise in other areas.  Out of interest, how do you think your local independent tyre supplier would form their opinion on a suitable replacement; customer recommendation, independent tyre reviews, profit margins........?

I'd hope you do keep your tyre pressures correct as it's an endorsable offence not to.    As for checking alignment regularly that shouldn't't be necessary unless the tyres are exhibiting unusual wear patterns or you keep kerbing it...... 

I'm more than aware of the influence that lower profile tyres have on ride quality which is why when running 2 sets of tyres my 17" rims disappeared in favour of 15" rims.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Out of interest, how do you think your local independent tyre supplier would form their opinion on a suitable replacement; customer recommendation, independent tyre reviews, profit margins........?
		
Click to expand...

My current bloke [and previous chap I used before he retired] I'd be happy that their advice would be well informed, fair and impartial... They knew their market I believe




			I'd hope you do keep your tyre pressures correct as it's an endorsable offence not to.    As for checking alignment regularly that shouldn't't be necessary unless the tyres are exhibiting unusual wear patterns or you keep kerbing it...... 

Click to expand...

Well I don't know what your bit of suburbia is like but around here it's way too many potholes with an over use of 'sleeping policeman' which cause far more issues than any 'kerbing'...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 3, 2018)

Dibby said:



			As opposed to my experience with kwikFit yesterday. I had a tyre bought and fitted from them July last year. As the roads around here are not great, and it was only Â£8.50, I took out their tyre care insurance, which means free repair or replacement for the next 12 months. 

This week, the Mrs got a low-pressure warning when driving home one evening, I went out to help, and noticed the tyre had a big gouge in the sidewall. After sorting out the spare, I booked an appointment at kwik Fit and explained about the care package, all was fine.

The Mrs took the car in yesterday, and the guy fought tooth and nail to avoid replacing. First, he said the damage was repairable. My Mrs was unsure so messaged me, and I pointed her to Kwik Fits own website, which quotes both the relevant British Standard and Kwik Fits own policy (https://www.kwik-fit.com/tyres/information/tyre-repair ). On seeing this, he said that's only for punctures, so doesn't apply, as the gouge couldn't have caused the pressure loss. After some back and forth with Mr Mrs pointing out the tyre was losing pressure and this was the damage, he finally relented and replaced the tyre.

I am particularly angry about the above, because sidewall damage is dangerous and could cause a blowout, yet he was so reluctant to replace the tyre, someone not as persistent may have been fobbed off, and been put at risk.

I know it's my own fault for going to kwikFit, but I only got the original tyre there as they were the only place open on a Sunday with stock, when I urgently needed a tyre after running over a nail and I only went back as the replacement would be free under the insurance.
		
Click to expand...

I was listening to the tyre guy at ATS when somebody made a claim. No quibble but he was quick to point out that the insurance only covered the first tyre and not the replacement.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The quality of South Korean products over Chinese ones is vast. I'd happily buy a South Korean tyre companies tyres, although so far I haven't.

Totally agree about your last comments. It's a box I would have ticked if the option was available.
		
Click to expand...

I have had zero complaints with Hancook tyres. Lasted far better than the Bridgestone tyres I replaced them with. Now on to Good Year!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 3, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I have had zero complaints with Hancook tyres. Lasted far better than the Bridgestone tyres I replaced them with. Now on to Good Year!
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the difference between a tyre and 365 used condoms?

Ones a Goodyear and ones a great year


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Whatâ€™s the difference between a tyre and 365 used condoms?

Ones a Goodyear and ones a great year 

Click to expand...

The smell of burning rubber


----------

